

Xapian-haystack - A Xapian backend for Django Haystack - dnsauve
http://github.com/notanumber/xapian-haystack/

======
jaddison
David, the project's creator, and Daniel, Haystack's creator/maintainer have
managed a good dialogue back and forth, ensuring a decent integration. I know
that Xapian-Haystack has gone through a couple of refactoring iterations since
inception to provide quality code and project stability.

David welcomes constructive feedback, so try it out and contribute your input
for improvement... or just say thank you to him. heh

I intend to use it for <http://www.snapact.com/> when I get to that point in
Snapact's feature list. There need to be more hours in the day.

------
gstar
Xapian is amazing - it's incredibly fast, and I much prefer it to Lucene and
friends. I'm using Xapain with Django right now, but the framework I built to
smush them together is hardly elegant.

Can't wait to try this out.

~~~
dnsauve
Thanks for the encouragement. This is my first open source project, and I
mainly wrote it because I was disappointed with Djapian's Xapian interface and
was quite impressed with Haystack.

Originally, I was planning on using Whoosh for the backend, but quickly ran
into issues with locked files when deploying to a live server.

Anyways, I'd love to hear any comments and feedback you may have after you've
given the code a try.

~~~
pyroman
I was using haystack with whoosh and running into the same problem. I was
waiting for some updates on that, but I think I'll check this out first.
Thanks for sharing the code.

